# Bad news in Aruba!



## applekor (Jan 3, 2014)

For those of us still holding out hope for svo expansion in the empty lot next to the Westin aruba, well it's over.  Riu agreed to purchase the hotel and all property from Wells Fargo (owner of the hotel that Starwood manages).  They are to start renovating in March.  You cannot book rooms in the westin past February. 

We are just finishing up a great week here and we will really miss a Starwood property here.


http://themorningnewsaruba.com/loca...-government-they-will-purchase-westin-resort/


----------



## levatino (Jan 3, 2014)

I lost hope in Aruba a long time ago.  When salespeople drop it, you know it must be dead!  They will hold to any shred to try to sell.


----------



## vistana101 (Jan 3, 2014)

I, too, lost hope for the SVO property but I am sad to see the hotel property being sold. I would have liked to stay there sometime using StarPoints, but that won't be happening now!


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 3, 2014)

vistana101 said:


> I, too, lost hope for the SVO property but I am sad to see the hotel property being sold. I would have liked to stay there sometime using StarPoints, but that won't be happening now!



I echo your disappointment for the same reasons!


----------



## BLUE AYES (Jan 4, 2014)

Luckily I always wanted to visit Aruba and recently booked 5 nites over President's week for a reasonable amount of points.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm a little surprised that they would sell out. Once they are out of Aruba, I don't think there will be an opportunity to come back. I was told years ago that there was moratorium on new hotels being built  - other than the Ritz which has been in the works for year. There's not much prime beach property left and Aruba has a strong tourism industry that I don't doubt will continue to grow in popularity in the years ahead. Personally I don't feel left out since I already own in Aruba but it would be nice to have a Starwood option too.


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 4, 2014)

One can only hope that RIU doesn't give it a facelift to match their other resorts. I think their current property on Palm Beach is out of place for the Caribbean.


----------



## Pmuppet (Jan 5, 2014)

BLUE AYES said:


> Luckily I always wanted to visit Aruba and recently booked 5 nites over President's week for a reasonable amount of points.




Aruba has a special place in my heart.  I accomplished my greatest feat in my life on that island; by getting my girlfriend to agree to marry me.  Funny how a beautiful beach and shiny stone can get just about anyone to agree to do something stupid (marry me).


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm sure they let go of Aruba for a reason that we'll never know. I can guarantee you that it has to do with money or politics... or both!    I'm slightly disappointed that we won't see a Starwood hotel on Aruba, but more disappointed about the lack of Aruban timeshare. 

Oh well.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought we got over Aruba years ago on TUG. I feel for those of you who were still holding out hope...


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 6, 2014)

I gave up hope for Aruba many years ago. 

Its a shame the timeshare never went forward......I would have bought a week for sure. 

The Marriott Surf Club is worth visiting (trading in to) if you get the chance.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice timeline summary of the "brief" Westin flag of the resort. 

In 2006, Belfonti Capital Partners obtained the property: it transferred from the Wyndham to Westin flag at the end of the year. In 2009, Belfonti Capital Partners transferred the shares to the banks, which became the owners of the property. Following that, Wachovia Bank took over the shares. When Wells Fargo bought Wachovia Bank, they became the owners of Westin.
Wells Fargo put the hotel on the market and in 2012, RIU won a bidding contest to purchase the property. In July 2013, the two parties signed a Letter of Intent, with the stipulation that RIU had 3 months time for due diligence to meet the terms of the agreement.


----------



## Wally3433 (Feb 1, 2014)

sun&fun said:


> One can only hope that RIU doesn't give it a facelift to match their other resorts. I think their current property on Palm Beach is out of place for the Caribbean.



Oh, they will.  It's their brand identity.  That would be like Hard Rock not putting up a Guitar at the entrance.

I am not a big fan of all inclusive, and thus RIU properties are off my radar, but obviously they have been very successful in Aruba.  

I am happy to see someone take over the Westin property - I just didn't feel like the Westin ever really cared to be there.  In Aruba, you are either growing or going.


----------



## caterina25 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Blossoms at the Westin*

Does anyone know if the restaurant blossoms will be open in February 2014 when the hotel closes?We were planning to eat there


----------



## jnsywg (Feb 4, 2014)

Last week a sales person at WKORV told us about plans to convert this to SVO and was shocked when I told him the hotel left Starwood. The internet means that the customer can, but shouldn't, know more than the employees.



levatino said:


> I lost hope in Aruba a long time ago.  When salespeople drop it, you know it must be dead!  They will hold to any shred to try to sell.


----------



## Bob808 (Feb 4, 2014)

Agreed.  He shouldn't.  He is either a Lazy Sales Person not keeping up with his job field or, hopefully not, willing to mislead the customer for the purpose of obtaining a sale.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 4, 2014)

jnsywg said:


> Last week a sales person at WKORV told us about plans to convert this to SVO and was shocked when I told him the hotel left Starwood. The internet means that the customer can, but shouldn't, know more than the employees.




The sales staff at almost all timeshares will say anything to make a sale. The guy has probably said the same story about converting this hotel to SVN for years and hasn't bothered updating his pitch. People like this should be fired for cause of not knowing their product and misrepresentation.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2014)

Bob808 said:


> Agreed.  He shouldn't.  He is either a Lazy Sales Person not keeping up with his job field or, *hopefully not, willing to mislead the customer for the purpose of obtaining a sale.*


That is EXACTLY what this is all about...


----------

